# Why does DBSTalk refer to this as DOD when D* calls it VOD?



## rkreitl (Aug 24, 2007)

Just wondering here. But on every screen I see, and all of the little icons used, D* refers to this product as VOD. In My Playlists shows are flagged as VOD. Is a search it shows up as VOD.

Why does DBSTalk refer to it as DOD?
_
EDIT: BTW, I know it's D* on Demand. Just wondering why DBSTalk isn't using the same terminology that D* is using._


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

VOD=Video on Demand not sure why it is like that on the unit.

DoD=DirecTV on Demand which is the actual name of it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

When you choose "On Demand" from the menu, the corner logo shows "DIRECTV ON DEMAND".

It's also listed this way on their web site: http://www.directv.com/dod/dod.html

One way to look at this is the *service* is called "DIRECTV ON DEMAND", and what it *provides* is Video On Demand.


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

DoD is the Department of Defense. I don't think D* is going to make that acronym stick as their own.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

CPanther95 said:


> DoD is the Department of Defense. I don't think D* is going to make that acronym stick as their own.


:lol: Since when does DIRECTV have a say in what online forum members call things?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> :lol: Since when does DIRECTV have a say in what online forum members call things?


...plus...acronyms are often shared for various things...unless someone copyrights a specific one, odds are, it will get reused.

Direct On Demand (DOD) makes as much sense as any other use of these 3 letters, and DirecTV is certainly within their rights to use it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I just call it On Demand which is what my receiver calls it. You're free to call it anything that gets your point across (and isn't a violation of forum rules). If you want to call it Meryl Streep, go for it as long as everyone knows what you're talking about.


----------



## Rwwatson (Jun 26, 2007)

rkreitl said:


> Just wondering here. But on every screen I see, and all of the little icons used, D* refers to this product as VOD. In My Playlists shows are flagged as VOD. Is a search it shows up as VOD.
> 
> Why does DBSTalk refer to it as DOD?
> _
> EDIT: BTW, I know it's D* on Demand. Just wondering why DBSTalk isn't using the same terminology that D* is using._


I think the actual question has been answered, but I have another; I understand why everyone calls EchoStar "E*", but why does everyone call DirecTV "D*"? Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DirecTV calls the product: DirecTV on Demand... hence DoD

The MyPlaylist has it in there as VOD, as does Searches.... 
So until DirecTV picks one... we will probably have both.

To the last point.

There used to be three big players in SAT TV.
DirecTV
EchoStar
PrimeStar

So E* and P* where very popular, and just carried over to D*
PrimeStar was bought up by DirecTV
And E* is officially changing the name of their SAT product, to DishNetwork...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

We moderators have asked nicely that members stop using the abbreviation "D*". DIRECTV is pretty fast to type and it's more accurate.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Mar 16, 2006)

Well at least folks stopped calling DIRECTV "dave". from the early days!


----------

